# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna Thermo-Balneo (Delft)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Thermo-Balneo
Coenderstraat 47 
Delft (ZH)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Thermo-Balneo (Delft).*

----------

